

Scientists will order Philae to ‘hop’ in final bid to save lander - ilamont
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/nov/14/rosetta-philae-lander-hop-comet

======
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8609203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8609203).

